# 53.4 lbs silver story-does it make sense?



## jimdoc (Jul 18, 2010)

Here is a link to a story on Kellyco's metal detecting website;
http://www.kellycodetectors.com/Finds/minelab/stewart_silverbar.htm

I don't think that 53.4 lbs of silver would be as small as it is in the pictures.Also I think that would be around 747 troy ounces, so how would they come up with the $800 value unless it was back when we had silver coins?
Does this not make sense to anybody else?

Jim


----------



## qst42know (Jul 18, 2010)

Bathroom scale? 53.4 pounds? Not even a decent estimate.

By the photos it is roughly 4x4x3. If the piece was 48 cu.in. and silver is about 5.5 oz. per cubic inch it would weigh 264 ounces. If he was paid $800 then this was posted back when silver was $5/oz. and he cashed in for 80% of spot.


----------



## philddreamer (Jul 18, 2010)

I noticed this @ the very bottom of the page:

All words and photographs are © 1998 - 2010 Kellyco Metal Detector Distributors unless otherwise noted. All rights reserved. Any use or retransmission of text or images on this website without written consent of the copyright owner constitutes copyright infringement and is prohibited. Enjoy your metal detector and happy hunting! 

Kitco.com has silver history charts. http://www.kitco.com/charts/historicalsilver.html

Phil


----------

